# A few knives ready to ship



## Razor Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is just some of what i have been working on , just thought you might like to see some. Thanks for looking . Scott


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 27, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## carver (Nov 27, 2010)

Great looking knifes Scott


----------



## smithuser (Nov 27, 2010)

Knives are sweet, your selling them were?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 27, 2010)

smithuser said:


> Knives are sweet, your selling them were?



These are for some guys right here from Woodys. 

Thanks guys . Scott


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice ones Scott!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 28, 2010)

Scott, those all look great.  I really like the OD green droppoint.  Dan


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 28, 2010)

Good looking knives Scott!

I'm kinda partial to the gut hook


----------



## ox rider (Nov 28, 2010)

Way Kool


----------



## Joker (Nov 28, 2010)

man that wood is purty !


----------



## blademan (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice work Scott!


----------



## bristol_bound (Nov 28, 2010)

Gonna be some happy campers, looking Great Mr.Scott


----------



## wareagle (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm gonna be the proud owner of the first one in the series. 
 Looks amazing Mr.Scott. Can't wait to put some blood on that blade. Just hope it ain't mine........
 Thanks again.


----------



## 10mmhunter (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking good Scott!!!!!!


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Nov 29, 2010)

looks awesome Scott!!


----------



## jeshoffstall (Nov 29, 2010)

*Knives*

Nice looking "Raghorn Hunter" you got there Scott - hope the new owner enjoys it as much as I do mine.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## moyehow (Nov 29, 2010)

those are very nice.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys . Scott


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 30, 2010)

Good looking blades .....Like the gut-hook ... what is the wood??


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 1, 2010)

I think its a maple burl , with the bolsters being heavy with the burl . Just from two different pieces of wood. Scott


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott, 
I got the gut hook today, it looks and feels great. The pics on here do not do it justice.

Thanks


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 3, 2010)

K80Shooter said:


> Scott,
> I got the gut hook today, it looks and feels great. The pics on here do not do it justice.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks David. SD


----------



## DROP POINT (Dec 3, 2010)

Great looking knives,Scott.Going to be some happy Woody's members out there.

Davin


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Dec 28, 2010)

nice


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen, I hope all had a wonderful christmas.Scott


----------



## Gun Guru (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Simply beautiful!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2011)

wareagle said:


> I'm gonna be the proud owner of the first one in the series.
> Looks amazing Mr.Scott. Can't wait to put some blood on that blade. Just hope it ain't mine........
> Thanks again.



That is the one I liked.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks guys gun guru , and wrangerjoe1968 , hope ya'll had a good christmas . Scott


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 1, 2011)

What does a knife like that costs?


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 1, 2011)

pm sent wrangler


----------

